# [SOLVED] Intel Core 2 Quad compatibility with Gentoo AMD-64

## cfgauss

I have a Gentoo AMD-64 system running on an AMD Athlon 64 single-core chip. Actually, it's not running and I now believe I need a new motherboard. I'm hoping to be able to upgrade to an Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 by just getting a new motherboard, CPU, and memory, recycling all other hardware from my old system, including my hard drive.

Is there any reason my old IDE hard drive containing my Gentoo AMD-64 system would not be compatible with the Intel Core 2 Quad 6600?

Thanks for any hardware advice you can provide.

[SOLVED]

I built a new Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 stage 3 system on a new hard drive. The new system recognizes both my old and new hard drives so I copied /var/lib/portage/world from old to new hard drive and proceeded to emerge -e world. With dependencies this would install 1,000 packages. Since the emerge would crash (and be easily repaired by hand) about every 30 or so emerges, this didn't work since after each fix emerge -e world started over, emerging the first package, so I tried emerge -u world and this did. I copied over /home and a few other configuration files as well. After two solid days of emerging, I appear to have resurrected my old system.

Thanks for all the helpful advice. 

[/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Sun Oct 05, 2008 3:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Monkeh

None that I can think of. You'll need a new kernel, obviously.

You'll want a decent board, Intel DP35DP and Abit IP35 Pro (or Pro XE) boards are excellent (I have both).

----------

## gentoo_ram

Depends on how you compiled your system.  What were your CFLAGS?  Some programs may have been compiled with the 3D-Now instructions, for example.  That would be bad.

----------

## cfgauss

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> Depends on how you compiled your system.  What were your CFLAGS?  Some programs may have been compiled with the 3D-Now instructions, for example.  That would be bad.

 

I can't read my hard disk at the moment but suspect I have CFLAGS that include these instructions.  Does this mean that if I want "plug and play" compatibility with my hard drive that I need to install something like an AMD Phenom X4?

Thanks for any hardware advice.

----------

## roki942

That your new board will be using a PATA driver for your IDE hd and wanting fstab to read /dev/sd** instead of /dev/hd** may be a show stopper ever if your kernel doesn't panic.

You'd probably save yourself tons of trouble shooting if you boot from a live cd & check over the steps of the AMD64 guide to make sure everything is set up right & with a kernel for your processor and board.

The same will probably apply to X.conf, etc.  As there will also be a few different use flags & a higher -j* option with the Core2 - emerge -ave world will be in order.  What I don't know if you can get away with doing that overnight after you get the system to boot or if you should rebuild completly before 1st boot.  I guess that would depend on if any of the AMD USE flags could mess up you system - a question I can't answer.

good luckLast edited by roki942 on Thu Sep 18, 2008 3:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Monkeh

You'll just need to boot off a CD and sort out a new kernel. Might as well rebuild the system with new CFLAGS while you're at it.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, after changing your Cflags, I suggest that you run this :

```

# emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world

```

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, after changing your Cflags, I suggest that you run this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e world
> ...

 

A single world rebuild would do the trick.

----------

## coolsnowmen

Am I understanding the situation correctly:

Hardware from system 1 goes down and you move that hard drive to system 2.

now, if system 2 is sufficiently different from system 1 to require a cflag change (based on how specific your system 1 CFLAGS were), then what makes you think that system 2 will be able to boot / or chroot into the old drive with out errors when you "emerge -e world".

You backup the important things /home, /etc, /var/lib/portage/world /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/ 

and you make a new system.

once the tool chain is set, copy over the world file, and emerge [-e] world.

You could do this in-place by moving /etc to /etc.bak etc.

From experience: trying to keep the old binaries when you need to change "-march=" is never worth it.

If gcc took system 1's -march= and used an instruction that system 2 doesn't understand...you will not be having a good day.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> A single world rebuild would do the trick.

 

No, the toolchain was compiled with the old hardware, so there is no warranty that the box will compile again.

The best is to recompile the toolchain and rebuild the world after that.

Basically, you do a Stage 2 from A to Z.

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*   A single world rebuild would do the trick. 
> 
> No, the toolchain was compiled with the old hardware, so there is no warranty that the box will compile again.
> 
> The best is to recompile the toolchain and rebuild the world after that.
> ...

 

It's highly unlikely that anything in the toolchain is built in such a way to cause problems. If it is, then it'll end up breaking during the first system attempt.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, did you ever changed your CFLAGS before ?

If so, you did make a change inside /etc/make.conf and then you run emerge -e world only ?

I saw of lot of thread here that says : When you change a CFLAGS from the one that was inside the default Stage 3 archive, then you have to rebuild your toolchain via emerge -e system.

----------

## Monkeh

I've changed my CFLAGS a lot. Like.. every time I install. I've even done the occasional drastic change from one CPU to another (iirc I even ran a k8 built system on a k7 once). Never needed to do a full world rebuild, although in this case it's worth doing. Certainly never needed to do system seperately. Tip: system is included in world.

----------

## d2_racing

I considere changing CFLAG like upgrading GCC.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

Also, CFLAG has a direct relation with your GCC compiler.

----------

## Monkeh

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I considere changing CFLAG like upgrading GCC.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
> 
> Also, CFLAG has a direct relation with your GCC compiler.

 

If gcc won't work due to the wrong CFLAGS, you can't build a new one anyway. Changing your CFLAGS does not require a complete system rebuild unless it'll be beneficial (changing from K8 to Core 2, or as near as you can get, is. Changing a minor setting is not.).

----------

## cfgauss

I was able to mount my old IDE hard drive using a Live CD. Here is /etc/make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

...

```

There were no AMD-specific USE flags. If I build an AMD Phenom X4 system, will I be able to boot directly from my old IDE hard drive without emerging system and/or world?

If I must emerge system and/or world, I believe I need to chroot into my new system (ala the normal handbook installation) before emerging. If the new system is AMD Phenom X4, will this chroot be possible? If it's an Intel Core 2 Quad, will this chroot be possible?

I'm about ready to order some hardware and make an attempt and I'd like to maximize the probability of a smooth and successful transition. Thanks for all the suggestions.

----------

## cfgauss

I built a new Intel Core 2 Quad system using stage 3 on a new hard drive, so I can access both my old and new hard drives on the same system. I copied /var/log/portage/world from the old drive to the new system and executed emerge -e world. /var/lib/portage/world has 334 packages but, with dependencies, emerge -e world is installing 999.

After a bit, some emerge error comes up so the emerge stops. After fixing the error, when I begin emerge -e world again it re-emerges the packages prior to the error.

Is there some way I can start emerging after the error spot?

Thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

emerge -e  tells portage to start from scratch (Empty the dependency tree), you might want to remove the -e and see what it does...

----------

## cyrillic

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

> After a bit, some emerge error comes up so the emerge stops. After fixing the error, when I begin emerge -e world again it re-emerges the packages prior to the error. 

 

```
# emerge -e world

...

<some error>

# emerge --resume --skipfirst

... 
```

----------

